# Kaljug And Keertan - A Question?



## Archived_member2 (Jun 11, 2005)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!

My mind has an enquiry. Please help me finding a solution.

We all know what Kaljug is and what strengthens Kaljug in Sansaar (the world).

Also Gurbani says "kaljug rath agan kaa koorh agai rathvaahu." SGGS page 470
The Kali Yuga is the chariot of fire and falsehood, the charioteer, leads forth.

There is one more thing that leads in Kaljug and becomes Pardhaan, the leader.

Gurbani says "kaljug meh keertan parDhaanaa." SGGS page 1075
In Kali Yuga keertan becomes a leader.

So many Raagees seem to be lucky doing keertan theses days.

Does this prove that kali yuga is strong?


Balbir Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 12, 2005)

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.


interesting thought veer ji...really interesting.

The Traditional way this tuk has been interpreted is that in KALYUG..Keertan is Pardhana..that is BEST way of doing Bhagtee..

But the other unusual interpretation you have inspired that ONE of the "qualities" or attributes of KALYUG is that Keertan becomes Pardhaana !! just may be true..looking at the Kirtan Darbars, Mahaan Kirtan Darbars, MEGA Kirtan darbars, movies, VCDs CDs DVDs...ALL the MASSIVE COMMERCILISATION of "kirtan of Gurbani" going on Means it is PARDHAAN in KALYUG.  Now a days simple gurabni kirtan out of Pyaar/nishkam seva is NO MORE.... every third grade kirtan jatha promotes itself to be HAZOORI RAAGI...and have RATES to perform..no "free kirtan" !!! The way the Gurdwara parbhandaks run after the raagis...indeed Kirtan is PARDHAANA...super highway to riches..and increased GOLUK....

What an interpretation ??

Jarnail Singh Gyani Arshi


----------



## FireStorm (Feb 4, 2006)

Gyani Ji, 

Of all the people, I never expected such a reply from such a knowledgable person of sikhi. 

We cannot interpret Gurbaani out of context based on one liners. The tuk should be read completely:

kaljug meh keertan parDhaanaa. 

gurmukh japee-ai laa-ay Dhi-aanaa. 

Of course you are entitled to your personal views which may be correct but lets not relate them to wrong interpretation of the hymns of Guru Granth Sahib Ji. 

Kind regards,


----------



## Archived_member2 (Feb 5, 2006)

Satsriakal to all and FireStorm Ji!

Please provide the correct interpretation of the mentioned Hymns of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

kaljug meh keertan parDhaanaa. 

gurmukh japee-ai laa-ay Dhi-aanaa. 

I will be thankful.


Balbir Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 5, 2006)

Dear firestorm jio,
Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.

as far as I "understand" Gurbani....Guru Arjun Ji who has given us the MOST Shabds..declares..

Aesa KIRTAN kar man mere...and the rahao panktee is JAS JAPAT....
The JAS has an aunkar and thus is "proper Noun" - meaning NAAM of WAHEGURU..and that is to be JAPPED.

I couldnt fnd any shabad by Guru Ji telling us to have Raen Sabiis and Kirtan Darbars and Mahaan kirtan Darbaars..and mahaan Nagar kirtans...whcih are common and advertised under..Kaljug me Kirtan Pardhana.

These types of "kirtan" by ragis have no NAAM JAPP components...its all "music"..and kan rass....what a fantastic tune,  what a beautiful voice...what a fantastic tabla player etc...

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## FireStorm (Feb 11, 2006)

Dear Gyani Jee, 

I would say that the whole of Guru Granth Sahib and the hymns therein are the Naam of Waheguru, and when we sing it, we are doing Jap. Can you tell me how many times the word singing has been used? Why has so much stress been laid on the same?

Do you believe that none of the Gurus did keertan? What about the tradition of Keertan we have?

Does Guru Granth Sahib tell us expicitly about Langar? 

These physical concepts - Langar, Keertan, Hair are the result of the spirtual pointers and teachings within Guru Granth Sahib. 

After all we are physical beings.. and we can utilise this body while it is their to do keertan physically which will be repeated by our mind as well. What is wrong if people get together to do keertan, or people like me listen to Keertanis who sing the hymns of God in their sweet voice. 

I dont know about you sir, but it has always given me peace of mind and cleansed it. 

Even going your explanation of Keertan - which is Jap of Naam, I wonder how you are able to relate this word 'Kirtan' to the deewans and rain sabais - at least these are better than doing nothing or doing something negative !! 

Kind regards, 
:shy:


----------

